# The Kids



## charlie76 (Sep 16, 2020)

Since I have absolutely no time to do anything except work and take care of my kids and build the house.....kids have become my main subject out of pure necessity.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 16, 2020)

Good shooting. A very worthy subject. Love the Crocs shoes. When he was little,my kid just loved Crocs!

Keep on clicking dad!


----------



## Space Face (Sep 17, 2020)

Awe, they look a right handful, full of fun and devilment.   Lovely set portraying their character.

However, unlike Mr D above, I think Crocs are the worst footwear ever invented.  Horrible things


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 17, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Love the Crocs shoes.





Space Face said:


> I think Crocs are the worst footwear ever invented



Pretty funny you guys commenting on the footwear! Well... when you have this many kids going in and out all day, these shoes save the parents tons of time.  At least until they can tie their own shoes.  Thanks guys


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 17, 2020)

Brings back memories of being young. No Mobil phone, out play making games out of anything and imagination 
Coming home covered in much from the local pond
Nice shots


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 17, 2020)

Original katomi said:


> Brings back memories of being young. No Mobil phone, out play making games out of anything and imagination
> Coming home covered in much from the local pond
> Nice shots



Darn right.  None of that with my kids.  Social media can be very damaging to young people, especially girls...and I have 4 girls so we will stay clear of that for as long as possible.  Not that my 6-yr-olds are ready for that, but it won't be a part of their lives as long as I can prevent it.  

These photos are in our backyard (except for the obvious 2)...out in the country...nothing but trees and hills to play with.  We have found (without any doubt!) that kids have far more fun with sticks, dirt, rocks, and trees than they do with plastic crap they get from relatives.   They play with the plastic birthday presents for hours (maybe a couple days...maybe) and that's it.  But they play with dirt and trees and bushes continuously, and reinvent their fun everyday.  My kids are a very interesting bunch to watch.  Seeing how the boys and girls develop completely different is fascinating to watch.   Plus we have one on the way


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2020)

The footwear identifies these photos as 21st century. When I was a kid Crocs were not available. By the time I had reached full adulthood, Crocs were not available. I was over 40 years old before Crocs were invented.

Just as "gellies" as footwear scream 1980s or 1990s, Crocs scream "early 21st century!'


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 17, 2020)

Good shots......


----------



## CherylL (Sep 17, 2020)

Love the candid moments.


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 17, 2020)

Reminds me of when my kids were young. Very nicely shot and processed as well. Aren't they just so much fun when they are that little?   And for the record, I own 2 pairs of Crocs...

Cordially,

Mark


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 17, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Just as "gellies" as footwear scream 1980s or 1990s, Crocs scream "early 21st century!'



Oh man, without a doubt.  The crocs are undeniable.


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 17, 2020)

Pixeldawg1 said:


> Reminds me of when my kids were young. Very nicely shot and processed as well. Aren't they just so much fun when they are that little?   And for the record, I own 2 pairs of Crocs...
> 
> Cordially,
> 
> Mark




Great thanks for looking Mark. Yes they are an enormous amount of fun. The wife and I try to appreciate every moment and never take anything for granted. I think that’s about all you can do. That and take lots of photos!  We have 5. The oldest 2 just turned six last week, so they are all in the cute phases.  They are basically a litter of puppies

and for the record I have Crocs as well


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 17, 2020)

Ok here ya go.  Took this a couple hours ago!  In this photo...the crocs are ruining an otherwise good shot!!  Friggin crocs


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 17, 2020)

I love the dad-crocks and the little one munching on the fruit. Wonderful shot and great color. Sure have enjoyed looking at these.


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 18, 2020)

@charlie76 I just love the whole set. Not only have you taken some candid memories, but you've managed to do so with some strong compositions that tell a story. Job well done!


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 18, 2020)

When they are older these pics will be a wonderful story to tell


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 18, 2020)

Pixeldawg1 said:


> I love the dad-crocks and the little one munching on the fruit. Wonderful shot and great color. Sure have enjoyed looking at these.





Original katomi said:


> When they are older these pics will be a wonderful story to tell




Glad you guys like these shots. As much as I love taking photos of the kids, I’d do anything for a solo photo trip to the coast or really anywhere! These days I work with what I have.... and I have kids!  Thanks again guys


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 18, 2020)

smoke665 said:


> @charlie76 I just love the whole set. Not only have you taken some candid memories, but you've managed to do so with some strong compositions that tell a story. Job well done!



Thanks Smoke. Glad you like them


----------



## Original katomi (Sep 18, 2020)

Ur welcome, take loads of kids pics. You look round and the girls will soon be borrowing your high heals and looking for the car keys
I looked round and my daughter was a mum and my g son starts senior school...... now I feel old


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 18, 2020)

One of my favorite things to do when I visit my mom's house is to look at the old black and white photos. One day these little ones will be doing the same, so make sure you take lots for them!


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 19, 2020)

I've looked at this thread several times over the last couple days, and my eye keeps getting drawn back to image 5. The small child on the steps, symbolic of the climb he'll face as he ages just really moved me. Submitted for POTM.


----------



## PJM (Sep 20, 2020)

Great set!  I too like #5, wondering what is going through his mind as he looks up the stairs.


----------



## Joel Bolden (Sep 20, 2020)

Great shots of some lively children! Reminds me of when we were growing up out in the country long ago.


----------



## johngpt (Sep 22, 2020)

There was an extensive write up in the UK magazine _BLACK + WHITE PHOTOGRAPHY_ about a photographer who had documented her kids growing up. It was too many years ago for me to remember which issue. 

I like that the photos you with which you began this thread were black and white as they cause the viewer to concentrate more on expression and interaction. They will be timeless.


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 22, 2020)

Very nice set. The best thing about hanging out with kids is it allows you be be one for a little while once again. Some day when you're old with nothing more than your memories for entertainment  you're going to be extra glad you were able to spend so much time with the kids and captured all those moments. Take as many pics as you can.


----------



## charlie76 (Sep 22, 2020)

Wow, I must say I’m as bit surprised so many folks are enjoying photos of the kids!  Regardless, the wife and I are thrilled to share them with you all!

Stay tuned, I’m sure there will be plenty more. We went apple picking Sunday so you’ll probably see a few more soon (if I ever get a chance to work on them)


----------



## Derrel (Sep 22, 2020)

I hold family photography in high esteem.


----------

